# Josh Hamilton has alcohol relapse



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sure this was a big red flag to the Rangers, since they have been talking about signing him to a contract extension!?! 

http://espn.go.com/dallas/mlb/story...gers-outfielder-josh-hamilton-relapse-alcohol


----------

